# have enough truck, and never worry about it ;)



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I see so many folks under trucked and wanting to under truck themselves to save a few bucks. 

Go big or stay home  

Load of rough sawn and steel 16' stock with tack. Then hauled 2 home. 

Actually rode nice for once. Lol!


----------

